# sigma 120-300 new and old



## TommyLee (May 29, 2013)

what is the difference between this lens
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&sku=755329&is=USA&Q=&A=details
$2500

and this lens
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&sku=909811&is=REG&A=details&Q=
$3500

Lenstip liked the new one....

it seems that one could confuse these two..
except for the price difference

what has changed?
did I miss something ?

I do notice the different looking BUILD

thanks for help here

TOM


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 29, 2013)

The old one was originally $3200, but they dropped the price on it until they are sold out. Obviously, they can't sell the old model for $3200 any longer.

The new one is a minor upgrade to make it compatible with the Sigma USB dock, which may finally be available this week. It allows you to make AF adjustments to the lens to match a camera. This might be handy if you have a camera without AFMA, but if you use multiple cameras, you can only adjust it for one.

I'm waiting for tests of the updated model, but don't expect to see many, since its supposedly optically the same. There are plenty of tests for the older version around. Personally, I snagged a Canon 70-200mm f/2.8L MK II from the Canon refurb store for $1700. for me, getting the extra 300mm is not worth another $900

If you need 300mm at f/2.8, the $2500 versions won't last long, so save $1000 and grab one.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jun 4, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The old one was originally $3200, but they dropped the price on it until they are sold out. Obviously, they can't sell the old model for $3200 any longer.
> 
> The new one is a minor upgrade to make it compatible with the Sigma USB dock, which may finally be available this week. It allows you to make AF adjustments to the lens to match a camera. This might be handy if you have a camera without AFMA, but if you use multiple cameras, you can only adjust it for one.
> 
> ...



Except that it's not really a 300mm f2.8....more of a 240-280mm f2.8 depending on how close to minimum focus distance it is. A big short fall in my opinion.


----------



## TommyLee (Jul 11, 2013)

ok
thanks....

I sort of thought the new one was ..almost the same... wait for a test..
but the 300mm is a bit short...ok

I really cant see the big prices for the new 200-400 +1.4TC

it is SURELY a fine optic..
but
I can see a couple acres in southern Oregon a better investment...good grief!
this only because I am not a pro in need of the top thang..

I see it ...if I was

thanks for a little info on the sigma


----------

